# Any ideas?



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone knows what this is.

I was weeding a garden behind the house and saw a few of these & pulled them but this big one has the scent of onions so now I'm wondering if it's edible. The "stalks" are thicker than a blade of grass and there seems to be "seeds" at the bottom. I know I didn't plant anything like this and it's growing in the mulch, not from underneath the weed fabric so it's something that has been "dropped". I can take more pics if needed. 

Note - it was tangled with a violet so ignore the large leaves. 

Thanks so much!

(See photo below)


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's another photo....








[/IMG]


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

You have several plants there. Can you separate out just one of the plant you're asking about? Thank you.


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Onion weed. (No, I'm not being sarcastic.) It self-seeds very readily and isn't edible.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you! I really appreciate your help - I'll weed & compost them


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok... see in that wad of violets? That little lily pad looking plant with the shiny leaves?

What is that?
It is beautiful and I have tons of it growing in the garden and I just let it. It shades the ground very well.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Chickenista, that looks like pennywort to me.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh!! I was sooo hoping someone would say that.
That is what I was hoping for.
Yay!!
I saw pics that looked like it and wasn't totally sure.


----------

